# Game 13 Celtics (10-1) at Cats(6-6) 7PM Sat Nov 23



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

(10-1)
@








(6-6)
*7PM Saturday Nov 24th*
*Bobcats Arena **333 East Trade Street
Charlotte, NC 28202*
*<TABLE style="PAGE-BREAK-BEFORE: always; page-break-inside: avoid" cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=128><COL width=128><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="50%"><object id="W4747088c77305ec6" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994db1e60fae0/4747088c77305ec6" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994db1e60fae0/4747088c77305ec6" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>
</TD><TD width="50%">
screw the celtics team widget if it doesn't want to work
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> <TABLE style="page-break-inside: avoid" cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=85><COL width=85><COL width=85><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="33%"><object id="W474708f531a34f2c" width="198" height="444" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4713da4906d18e5f/474708f531a34f2c" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4713da4906d18e5f/474708f531a34f2c" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>
</TD><TD width="33%"><object id="W474709065e5bf04c" width="200" height="415" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4704165422de6aac/474709065e5bf04c" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4704165422de6aac/474709065e5bf04c" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>
</TD><TD width="33%"><object id="W47470918760a9b9e" width="200" height="425" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/47041a69968bf639/47470918760a9b9e" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/47041a69968bf639/47470918760a9b9e" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*​*
*


----------



## BeastlyBaller5 (Nov 23, 2007)

Boston wins by 24.KG and Pierce beast.Allen hits sum key 3's to put up early.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Once again i'm going to have a fun time with this and say Jason Richardson with 42 points in a 15 point win over the celtics:biggrin:


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

30 Celtics 27 Bobcats...were really sticking in the game.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

31 Celtics 37 Bobcats


Were starting to pull away, Jason Richardson is starting to heat up also.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

38 Celtics 40 Bobcats


were starting to lose ground!!!


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

two three pointers by Jason Richardson to make it 45 points to 38


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're really playing well so far.Raymond has done a terrific job of breaking down the defense.God I hope the celtics don't figure out that Dudley can't guard anyone.Bad thing is that the C's are starting to play better too.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

another three by Jason Richardson to make it a five point lead at half time.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Primoz has evidently pissed off Perkins.I think Perkins should have been tossed for that.It looked like he meant to hit Primoz in the mouth


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

65 Celtics 64 Cats


looks like were running out of gas


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're doing fine.The C's have just started to hit shots


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

sorry man sorry...still getting used to the Cats style of play...JESUS!


70 Celtics 70 Bobcats


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

76 Celtics 75 Bobcats


PLEASE DEAR GOD LET SOMEONE ON THE BOBCATS HAVE A 15 point quarter along with a serious run of some sort.:worthy:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think this is Raymond's best game since last year at Cleveland...And they had the worst perimeter d in the league last year.Obvious that Rondo can't contain him and I'd like to see him go to the rack.

Primoz has been sitting quite awhile.I want to see him get a chance to finish this game since he's done such a great job compared to usual.We need more from him.Nice block by Emeka...Not sure why Pollard didn't flush that


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Raymond's had enough rest.McInnis went a long time w/o pissing me off,but that was just horrible right there.Sags off his man 12 feet gives up the wide open jumper


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

that ref has to be the king of the chumps to fall for that flop by Allen


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Second time tonight Emeka wasn't ready for the wraparound pass from Raymond...Damn it he catches that ball he puts the game away.Boston ball we're up two with 16 seconds left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

God what a **** up


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They blew it


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ouch, that's gotta hurt.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

****


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Now that hurt.


----------

